# 10:30 pm photoshoot!



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

My new flash for my camera came in the mail today!! Horray! Just messing around with it... still learning. Here are a few I just took




































Chloe and Leroy (gotta love his head tilt haha he always does this) Lee actually turned 1 years old this past sunday! Boy does time fly by!! I can't believe how big he is









My two favorite things in this world


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Great pictures  They are both adorable. I'd love a new flash for my camera, what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks! I have a Nikon D40... my boyfriend had to buy me a new flash because Leroy dropped his bone on my camera and broke it LOL! We found that it was cheaper to just buy an attachment then to actually fix the camera itself.. I am very pleased so far.. I can't wait to get better with it.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awesome, that's a great camera  Nikons take such nice pictures ^_^


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

The shots look great. I love doggie nose photos - lol.

Lee is amazing !


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Those pictures are so clear! I love the picture of the nose! So cute.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice pictures


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

They are both such cute pups .


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

I love the quality of those pictures!! And my goodness I didn't know you had a GSHP! They are my second fav dog, tied with a weim!! When I have room, I am getting either or!! Beautiful photos


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

funny you say that once i get my own house or a place with a yard i would LOVE to get a weim or nova scotia duck tolling retriever... gorgeous dogs.. the hunting breeds are just amazing! True atheletes..shh don't tell chloe!! hehe


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

nice flash!  yay! such clear pics even more clear  i love leroys head tilt!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Triton07 said:


> I love the quality of those pictures!! And my goodness I didn't know you had a GSHP! They are my second fav dog, tied with a weim!! When I have room, I am getting either or!! Beautiful photos


OMG..that is sooo funny!!! My favorite big dogs are Weims and second are the GSHP's as well. Toooo funny!!! I opted for the chi's since they fit my lifestyle better  But i think Weim's are the most beautiful gorgeous dogs EVER!!!!Big that is, shhhhhhhhhh...... the girls are still awake! I always call Willow my little Weim since she's silver lol!!!

Lori


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gorgeous piccies


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

HAha totally agree... I love chihuahuas and i LOVE my chloe..but i have always been a big dog person... Chloe was actually my first small dog ever. My family always had large breeds throughout my childhood. Chloe fits my lifestyle perfectly though.. she loves to be outside when I go on adventures, but if I don't have time for a long walk or run she doesn't mind staying inside with me either.

It's funny because I chose not to get a big dog because I live in an apartment in the city and didn't think i could handle their energy needs. On top of that having school and work would be tough with a larger breed..... THEN we got Leroy a GSP... and boy does he require time LOL!!

He needs like 2 hours of exercise a day to be a normal sane dog in the house hahaha... have a shorthair in an apartment though isn't as bad as we thought... i can't wait to get my very own first big dog once we have more space... having 2 high energy breeds in an aprtment would be very tricky.. so i just have to wait 

Not so sure what chloe would think about another big dog... maybe i will have to get her a smaller friend for her before i get another crazy hunting breed hheheh.. we shall see.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice pics! They are both such beautiful babies!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Wow - great photographic skills - great camera and most of all gorgeous pups = amazing photos!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just love your photos!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

So, now your pictures are going to be even better??? Impossible. LOL. I just adore how Leroy's tilting his head. He's posing for the picture. They are just the best of friends, aren't they??? Chloe is gorgeous as always. I love her coloring. Great pictures girl!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

catalat said:


> My new flash for my camera came in the mail today!! Horray! Just messing around with it... still learning. Here are a few I just took


Congrats! Your pics look fabulous! What flash did you get? I remember you asked what my hubby got not too long ago so just curious if you got the same. lol

Can you believe what a difference having the flash makes?! The pics are like night and day and I find myself noticing what not having a flash looks like in other peoples' photos now when I never used to notice. You know how you never notice something that's always there, then someone points it out to you and then you can't help but notice it all the time after. Drives me crazy now cuz I'm always looking at other peoples posted pics and thinking oh that would look so much better with a good flash. lol Drives me nuts but I can't help it!

Oh how I love the results you're getting just from this practice session. Now we have even more reason to anticipate your wonderful pics!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

amazing pics! i havea nikon D40x and i absolutely love it. I did have a flash a while back but somehow i've managed to misplace it! typical. looks like i'll have to get a new one as the built in one doesn't show off Lexie's colour very well.

xx


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

huskyluv said:


> Congrats! Your pics look fabulous! What flash did you get? I remember you asked what my hubby got not too long ago so just curious if you got the same. lol
> 
> Can you believe what a difference having the flash makes?! The pics are like night and day and I find myself noticing what not having a flash looks like in other peoples' photos now when I never used to notice. You know how you never notice something that's always there, then someone points it out to you and then you can't help but notice it all the time after. Drives me crazy now cuz I'm always looking at other peoples posted pics and thinking oh that would look so much better with a good flash. lol Drives me nuts but I can't help it!
> 
> Oh how I love the results you're getting just from this practice session. Now we have even more reason to anticipate your wonderful pics!


I LOVE the flash.. i can't believe i wait this long to get one... i didn't end up getting the one you have because it was a little expensive for me... maybe someday.. i gotta save my money LOL.. I think its called a Rokinon.. it wasn't to expensive either and it works really well.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, I just looked up the Rokinon flash compatible with the Nikon and yeah, that is a big price difference. As long as you're happy with it and the last few pics of the two dogs on the bed look superb! I tell you, since hubby got his flash seeing the hard shadows in everyone's pics drives me crazy! None in your new pics though!  :thumbleft:


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

haha i know what you mean... i never noticed really until i got an slr the difference it makes.. def. a great investment if you are in to taking ltos of photos! i dunno what i would do without mine


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

catalat said:


> funny you say that once i get my own house or a place with a yard i would LOVE to get a weim or nova scotia duck tolling retriever... gorgeous dogs.. the hunting breeds are just amazing! True atheletes..shh don't tell chloe!! hehe


Haha, it's a secret from Triton too!! I've noticed that people with a GSHP or a weim always get stuck on the decision of which one to get! They are very similar in size, and tempermant. I love them both, and I've found a breeder of both types near me! Ahh which one to get!? It won't be for at least 5 years though  

Oh well, more chis for me then!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Your new camera works great...


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice pics! Leroy is very handsome, Lots of personality in that breed!


----------



## Jodie (Jul 20, 2009)

those are great photo's!


----------

